# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Shore Longboat Key- Similar to Nikki

## stbartshopper

There are two Shores- St. Armonds Circle and Longboat Key (LBK).
LBK- Yachts pulling up and docking, porpoise jumping, manatees swimming by, lots of fish in the water- a modern, beachy designed restaurant with a nice vibe. Great clothing shop- bigger than Bonito, Nikki or Shellona- similar to Eddys daughters shop. Happy employees dancing as they serve, fresh stone crab (when in season), great cocktails and wine list.
A must destination. Ask for the #500 numbered tables/ they are beach side. Reservations a must for lunch or dinner any day in winter season.
The owner patented retractable roofs, which of course his restaurants have.

https://www.dineshore.com/

----------


## jbutah

We went there last spring at the height of Covid. The restaurant was closed, but they allowed you to tie up at the dock, pick up carry out and dine on your boat. the food was excellent. We tried going back a month or so ago, but it was packed. We ended up going next door to Mar Vista, which is an excellent option as well.

----------

